# Clomid with no tracking.........how do they know if it's making you ovulate?



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi, I hope you knowledgable girls can help me in my cloud of confusion.

I'm taking Clomid (with Metformin) without any tracking and am currently on my 4th cycle. On cycle 1 (50mg of Clomid) I had +ive OPKs on cd20+21 and ov pains on cd22. 2nd cycle was 41 days long and no +ive OPK or ov pains or other signs of ov. On the 3rd cycle my consultant increased my dose of Clomid to 100mg and I had a +ive OPK on cd13 and seemed to ov on cd14. This cycle it's currently cd16 and no +ive OPK as yet.

I have 2 questions really:

1. Why would Clomid seem to make you ov one month and not the next - what stops it 'working'?
2. If you're having no tracking at all, how do they know whether or not the Clomid is actually making you ov?

My consultant has told me to use OPKs and that these are reliable to indicate ov, and when I have had a +ive OPK it certainly seems to tie in with the rise in BBT.

I know many of you girls have a lot of experience with Clomid, and these might be really dumb questions, but I'm grateful for any info you can give me.

Thanks

Rosie. xxx

P.S. I don't ov naturally.


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Rosie - not dumb q's at all 

I didn't have follicle tracking but worked out the probable ov date using OPKs and getting to know my fertility signs (I used fertility tracking software) and then had a simple blood test via my GP 7 days after this date (Known as the "21 day progesterone test" although it can be any number - mine tended to be 28 day tests!)

If possible, try and get the test done during your next cycle - you will be told the level of your progesterone - I think above 30 is a sign that you have ovulated - progesterone only rises 7 days after ovulation which is why you should only have the blood test then and not when you ovulate   I am sure you will be able to get it done via a nurse at your surgery

Re not ov'ing - are you sure you didn't miss the signs?  

My 3rd cycle was 45 days long and I missed ovulation because I was expecting it a week or so earlier - the first half of your cycle can be lengthened by stress, illness etc (I had a cold and a job interview) - the second half (post ovulation) is usually of a fixed length that does not vary by more than a day or so (Mine was around 12 days) and is known as the luteal phase. 

The month I finally made it I knew I could well be pg after an earlier negative test beacuse after monitoring my cycle for 3 years I had not had a luteal phase last so long


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Sweetpeapodder. Thanks so much for your reply.

I took your advice and phoned my GP who said that as I was under the hospital I'd have to ring them, so I did and they said they only do the blood tests at the direction of the consultant and I'd need to discuss it with him. 

Anyway, I have my next appointment in November, and I have had 2 positive OPKs on Monday and yesterday and pains like someone ripping my ovaries out (ok, so that's a bit over dramatic!! ), so I'm feeling better about the fact that it does seem to be working. 

I'm also using the fertility tracking software, and it has been tying in with all the other ov signs, so I think I was just getting a bit neurotic about things last week.

The only month I had no signs (no BBT rise, no +ive OPK, no EWCM, no pains) was month 2, but since then my dose was upped and it seems to be doing the trick. That month I continued OPK testing right through until cd40!

Thanks so much for your response though and for your reassurance. It's amazing what difference a few days make in terms of the way you can feel about things, especially when you have a great place to come for support and information like this.

Hope you enjoy the rest of your pregnancy - I'm sure you will.  

Rosie. x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Rosie
what a shame you can't get the surgery nurse to do a BT for you 7 days after you think you ovulated, ie next Tues/Weds - thats a brilliant indication of checking if clomid has worked. I've never had tracking but did have BT's in the beginning x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Rosie...don't forget that even ladies who ovulate naturally don't actually ovulate every month! Its quite common for our bodies to skip a couple of months, so I would have thought that even on Clomid the same could happen, it certainly has for me. I've had a few cycles where I've had particularly long cycles and I know I haven't OV'd.

I hope your able to get a BT after your next Cons appt.

xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Kerry. You're right, I have thought of that. Such a bummer though isn't it when you don't ov naturally and you get 6 rounds of Clomid and it doesn't make you ov every month. However, I do realise I'm lucky that it's made me ov at all. I think when I started it I just expected it to be this wonder drug that would shorten my cycles and make me pregnant - oh, how naive I was  !

Am secretly hoping that medium's timings are out and I still could get a BFP with the Clomid before the Cons appt!

Thanks for your   Kerry. Wishing you lots of  and  

Rosie.x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It is a bummer! Just another stab in the eye for us IF girls!

Lots of  

xxx


----------

